# LP style wiring question



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

changing out the pots in my LP..i wasnt paying enough attention to wht i was doing, forgot how te wire were connected and looked it up...

The question is this...

Ive only EVER seen the cap placed between the volume and tone pot...but now im seeing every duncan diagram shows the cap on the tone pot only..mostly middle lug to ground...

What is the difference?

The cap restricts the bass let thru...so...does it really make a difference if its reduced before the pot, or after the pot?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one is showing both caps,


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

^^ That's the way I do it, not sure what difference the other approach would make though.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

usually it's vintage vs modern


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

The caps are across the volume and tone pots in both diagrams, but ones using the cap to make that connection and the other uses a jumper wire.

The Duncan diagram moves the cap to after the tone pot on the way to ground, while the Gibson layout has the cap in front of the tone pot - no difference in the end result.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> ....so...does it really make a difference if its reduced before the pot, or after the pot?


From a purely electronics theory perspective, I'm quite sure that I have read that it doesn't make any difference. Maybe one of our resident wiring gurus/EEs will set me straight (or agree)...LOL

From a practical perspective, I like to have both legs of the cap wired to the tone pot as it makes the remainder of the wiring easier... in that I am not worried about having to cover the cap wires and/or extend them to reach between the pots (depending on the guitar), etc.

PS I was typing while Jimmy_D was posting. Looks like he agrees with me from an electronics perspective.


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

I always use the 50's wiring scheme. I prefer the way it behaves when I turn the volume down, which I do often - no loss of treble. The trade off is that turning down the tone, which I also often, reduces the output slightly. But I find that to be a great trade off.

I also have decided that I prefer linear volume pots. I think most people prefer audio, and I always used to use audio, but I find that linear allows me more control over the volume pot.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

sliberty said:


> I always use the 50's wiring scheme. I prefer the way it behaves when I turn the volume down, which I do often - no loss of treble. The trade off is that turning down the tone, which I also often, reduces the output slightly. But I find that to be a great trade off.
> I also have decided that I prefer linear volume pots. I think most people prefer audio, and I always used to use audio, but I find that linear allows me more control over the volume pot.


I have seem too many Audio taper volume pots that dont react as I expect them to.
Going for a linear next time around. Should be interesting.
I also try and remember that on Zero and TEN , both Linear and Audio will have the exact same effect. Its getting from one spot to the other that they change.

G.


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> I have seem too many Audio taper volume pots that dont react as I expect them to.
> Going for a linear next time around. Should be interesting.
> I also try and remember that on Zero and TEN , both Linear and Audio will have the exact same effect. Its getting from one spot to the other that they change.
> 
> G.


Exactly. Audio pot taper varies so much, and you don't really know until it installed. But none of them gave me the control I wanted over volume - it drops off too fast. The linear really made a big improvement in my book.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Now I'm wondering if I should try linear taper pots for a change....maybe GTmaker will let me do the pot work with him and then try the results.
I will bribe him with a raisin bun and coffee (his favourite) at a local coffee spot.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Now I'm wondering if I should try linear taper pots for a change....maybe GTmaker will let me do the pot work with him and then try the results.
> I will bribe him with a raisin bun and coffee (his favourite) at a local coffee spot.


dammit Dave ...for my favourite raisin bun and coffee I'll let you saw any guitar neck 
I have in half and watch you crazy glue it back together again.

G.


----------

